# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  La mejoría del Mar Menor podría verse en 8 o 12 meses

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...e-8-o-12-meses




> *La mejoría del Mar Menor podría verse en 8 o 12 meses*
> 
> 14/02/2017 | Europa Press
> 
> El Mar Menor ofrece síntomas de mejoría que podrían verse en ocho o doce meses, aunque "esto no significa que dentro de esos meses volvamos a tener el Mar Menor como lo teníamos, porque puede haber factores como las actuales riadas, que aporten, enormes nutrientes".
> 
> Así lo ha asegurado este lunes el investigador Eugenio Fraile Nuez, codirector de las campañas que está realizando en la laguna el Instituto Español de Oceanografía (IEO), acompañado de la consejera de Agua, Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, Adela Martínez-Cachá.
> 
> En un contacto con los medios en el campus universitario de Espionardo, donde han ofrecido un avance de la reunión del Comité Científico del Mar Menor, ha insistido en que "los primeros datos nos hacen ser optimistas con respecto a la recuperación del Mar Menor", así "podemos dar una esperanza en el tiempo".
> ...

----------

G20 (15-feb-2017),HUESITO (15-feb-2017),Jonasino (14-feb-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Noticia esperanzadora. A ver si evoluciona positivamente esa zona tan bonita de España.

----------


## HUESITO

Doy Fe de ello....
Esperemos que la recuperacion sea constante.

----------


## termopar

..como dice la noticia: Siempre y cuando no aparezcan los cenutrios de siempre haciendo lo que les de la gana, en pos de su propia prosperidad

----------


## perdiguera

Querido Huesito, no te engañe la vista. En Los Nietos sí se ve más clara el agua pero el barro del fondo ha aumentado, en cuanto venga algo de temporal, peor de maestral, se volverán a poner de color chocolate aunque no llueva.
Tampoco entiendo lo de que ha aumentado la batimetria, salvo que hayan hecho la medición en marea alta, pues no he visto draga alguna y no creo que el lecho marino se haya hundido solo.

----------


## HUESITO

> Querido Huesito, no te engañe la vista. En Los Nietos sí se ve más clara el agua pero el barro del fondo ha aumentado, en cuanto venga algo de temporal, peor de maestral, se volverán a poner de color chocolate aunque no llueva.
> Tampoco entiendo lo de que ha aumentado la batimetria, salvo que hayan hecho la medición en marea alta, pues no he visto draga alguna y no creo que el lecho marino se haya hundido solo.


Buenas, te cuento que entre Loa Alcazares, antigua base del ejercito, e islas menores, el viento de levante, arrastra toda la porqu.... y al final se llevan la peor parte.. y tu lo sabes.
Te acordaras hace unos 30 años o mas, que todo era distinto. desde que era un niño, no me he bañado en el mar menor porque recuerdo ver las m.... flotando alrededor  :Wink:  pero habia hasta caballitos de mar.
Lo de que doy fe es porque he visto una mejoria en la zona de San Pedro del Pinatar.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

En Los Alcázares y hasta San Pedro, el levante es el peor viento. 
En Los Nietos hasta el Vivero, es el maestral.
Yo también vi las cagarrutas flotar y hasta había quien decoraba su casa con caballitos de mar.
La famosa raya azul, ahora ya no se ve tan claramente definida,
Realmente será muy difícil conseguir revertir la situación.

----------

